# Comment afficher menus en blanc sur noir?



## melrose (5 Février 2012)

Comment peut on afficher les menus contextuels en blanc sur noir tout en gardent les icones colorés?
Voir fichier attaché. Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2012)

Dans le doute, _FruitMenu_ pour avoir les icônes... ?


----------



## melrose (5 Février 2012)

Merci Larme,

pourrais-tu me donner davantage de précisions ?

Merci.

Melrose


----------



## Breizh44 (5 Février 2012)

Preference système accès universel affichage blanc sur noir.


----------



## Larme (6 Février 2012)

J'sais pas, c'est marqué « _Personnaliser FruitMenu_ » sur ton screenshot, alors j'me suis dit que c'était une idée...

Concernant l'astuce de _BestMBP_, ça inverse toutes les couleurs, et pas uniquement les couleurs des menus...


----------



## melrose (6 Février 2012)

Quelle astuce ? Sûrement intéréssante !

Merci.


----------

